

Ask HN: Thing's tough for DOM, doesn't fit MVC. What's your tools of choice? - basiliothecat

One can get away with jQuery or plain DOM juggling for the simpler web projects. There&#x27;s plenty of choice when you&#x27;re up to a full blown MVC-ish application. But what to use when building complex web sites (as aposed to applications, though not sure about the terminology) that aren&#x27;t straight single page yet do more than some occasional ajax requests? E.g. something like soundcloud.com.&lt;p&gt;I dealt with Ember and have less experience with other majors - would any of Angular, Backbone, etc be a good fit? Or custom tools is the way to go.
======
krrishd
A lot of the sites involving heavy AJAX are in fact SPAs; they just are well-
executed enough that they don't seem like it.

